# Router sendet kein W-Lan mehr aus - Hilfe!



## Goyoma (4. April 2014)

Guten Tag,
Ich muss erneut heute einen Post erstellen. Mein W-Lan Router hat seid Vohin ganz normal seine Arbeit verrichtet. Seid ca. 1 1/2 Stunden sendet er zwar ein Signal, zu sehen daran das am Handy das W-Lan Symbol aktiviert ist und der Router verbunden wurde, jedoch findet kein Datenverkehr statt (Facebook, WhatsApp, das PCGH Forum, Google, Mail und und und...) laden nicht. Es findet lediglich ein Signal meines Handy an den Router statt (also der Gründe Pfeil schickt Anfragen heraus - der orangene Pfeil, wenn Daten emlfangen werden, leuchtet nicht.)

Mehrmaliges An und Aus Schalten des Routers brachte nichts, die Power Leuchte blinkt in regelmäßigen Abständen an und aus. Etwas so:

||    ||    ||    ||    ||     ||    ||

|= einmal Leuchtblinke


Ich weis nicht weiter, hoffe hier auf Hilfe.


----------



## niklasschaefer (4. April 2014)

Hallo,
welchen Router hast du?
Kommst du per Lan-Karte noch auf den Router (Webinterface) und ins Internet? 
Wenn alles nicht funktioniert hat der Router eine Taste für eine externe Werkseinstellung?

Gruß Niklas


----------



## Goyoma (4. April 2014)

Hei Niklas.

Ich habe eine FritzBox 7170.

Was ist diese Karte um ins Internet zu kommen? :o

Wo findet man diesen Schalter meistens?


----------



## niklasschaefer (4. April 2014)

Hast du einen PC oder Laptop mit einem Lan-Anschluss? Wenn aj kannst du dich mit einem Netzwerkabel verbinden und evt. auf da Webinterface zugreifen! MEist fritz.box wenn das klappt WLAN mal aus- und einschalten. Was du auch noch probieren kannst ist den Router vom Strom trennen und dann mal 1-2 Minuten warten dann haben sich die Kondensatoren entladen und man kann den Router wieder einstecken. Dein Router besitzt eine solche Taste laut AVM nicht.

Gruß Niklas


----------



## Cleaners (4. April 2014)

Hast du einen Rechner? Wenn ja, wovon ich ausgehe, schließe den mal über LAN an. Dort rufst du über den Browser das Webinterface auf und schaust mal in den Protokollen ob Probleme aufgezeichnet wurden. Als erstes testen ob Internet funktioniert über Lan, Sollte dies gehen,könnte es sein das Wlan ausgefallen ist(deshalb Protokolle durchsehen). Gegebenenfalls kannst du den Router darüber auch Reseten, was aber heißt das du ihn dann komplett neu konfigurieren musst. Ich weis allerdings nicht wie deine Erfahrungen mit Konfigurieren und Routereinstellung ist. Hhoffe das es dir ein Stück weiter hilft. 

Werkseinstellungen der FRITZ!Box laden | FRITZ!Box 7170 | AVM-SKB
Quelle Fritz
Die FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN kann in den Auslieferungszustand
zurückgesetzt werden. Alle Einstellungen, die Sie in der
FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN vorgenommen haben, werden dabei gelöscht.
Nach dem Zurücksetzen in den Auslieferungszustand wird
die FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN neu gestartet.

#991*15901590* setzt die FRITZ!Box Fon
WLAN zurück in den Auslieferungszustand. 			 		

Sollte auch im Handbuch stehen.


----------



## Goyoma (4. April 2014)

Danke für eure Antworten.
Ja ich habe sowohl einen Laptop als auch meinen Rechner mit dem Lan Anschluss.

Mit Konfigurieren habe ich null Ahnung.

Ich stecke mal den Router ab, dann schaue ich mal in das Webinterface rein.

Ich melde mich anschließend wieder.

Achja, es ist ja W lan da, ich kann mich mit dem Handy ja verbinden. Es findet nur eben kein Datenverkehr statt

THREAD KANN GESCHLOSSEN WERDEN.

Habe 1&1 angerufen. Meine alte 7170 hat eine größere Störung. Danke für eure Hilfe trotzdem.


CLOSED.


----------

